# S-Video on DP301



## theoak (Nov 5, 2007)

Any pros for using the S-Video versus the RCA (I may be calling this wrong) video? Is it worth getting a S-Video cable?

If there are benefits, do they need to be turned on or set on the receiver? Where?

Thanks ...


----------



## CoriBright (May 30, 2002)

It should output S-Video and composite (RCA) simultaneously. S-Video will give a better image than composite. Remember that S-Video is just that, video only, so you'll still have to have the red and white composite part for audio.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

It should provide better color - S-Video use separate signals: brightness and colour.
See more at Wiki.


----------



## chainblu (May 15, 2006)

In theory, yes, S-video will have a better picture. I honestly can't see a difference between S and RCA cables. I've even gone behind the TV at customer's houses with both cables and swapped back and forth (remember trips to the eye doctor? "is it better NOW orrr NOW?" The customer would not know which cable I had plugged in (assuming same input) and most of the time they either could not tell the difference or even said the RCA was slightly crisper....

Go figure


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

You must do the test (with or without customers ) using static patterns. Else it wouldn't be constitute a _test_.


----------



## BobaBird (Mar 31, 2002)

The 301 is not an HD receiver. Could a mod move this into Dish General Discussion?


----------



## theoak (Nov 5, 2007)

BobaBird said:


> The 301 is not an HD receiver. Could a mod move this into Dish General Discussion?


I figured the 301 constituted a "Legacy" receiver. My apologies if this is in the wrong forum ...


----------



## BobaBird (Mar 31, 2002)

DISH defines legacy as pre-DishPro. The 301 is the first of the DishPro line which includes the 811, 921 and 942. These 3 DP (not legacy) high-def receivers each used to have their own forums when they were the latest thing.

Anyway, S-video should be the better choice. One difference to look for is "dot crawl" on straight lines.


----------

